
ICE Revealed How Much Its New Contract with Peter Thiel’s Palantir Is Worth - sacomo
https://www.motherjones.com/politics/2019/08/ice-palantir-contract-amount-revealed/
======
londons_explore
Surprisingly little really.

I was expecting it to be in the $500m region, on the basis that not having
fancy AI to decide who to search or deport would lead to daily terrorist
attacks, and infinite funding is available to stop terrorists.

